# SUZHOU | Suzhou Bay International Enterprise Center | 269m x 2 | 63 fl x 2 | 207m x 4 | 51 fl x 4 | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-04 by yipxz 










The main towers are U/C


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-21 by yipxz


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-11 by yipxz


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

another huge amount of residential buildings, I like it


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-02 by yipxz


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-24 by yipxz


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

that plot behind suzhou greenland center








by Daniel SHAO on 500px


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

that plot to the upper right








by 史译能Mirooooo on 500px


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-24 by yipxz


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-18 by yipxz


----------

